# Cape San Blas



## Rabun (Jun 17, 2020)

We arrived late Monday and ventured out around ten Tuesday am. With a forecast of light winds we figured we could make the jaunt to our spot. Got within a mile and half and had to turnaround. Bay boat only has so much hull. The 5-10 knot winds predicted turned out to be every bit of 15-20 out of the East. I hate an East wind!  Today is more of the same so no offshore until tomorrow.  Hope to report something positive tomorrow. Stay safe!


----------



## Batjack (Jun 17, 2020)

Be careful and tight lines. In the mean time, run down to Indian Gap for some oysters.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 17, 2020)

Ill be down at St George tomorrow and back at the Cape in Aug. Hoping for some good surf fishing this week.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 17, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Be careful and tight lines. In the mean time, run down to Indian Gap for some oysters.



Indian Pass ain't what it used to be.  A lot of times they don't even have any oysters and when they do, be weary.  They ain't the bayou ones Indian Pass is famous for.  Last time I was down, they were out and the owner was ordering bushels from anywhere he could find 'em from Panacea to Carabelle to SGI.  And if they're out, don't settle for a burger or a dog.  You won't be happy with it. Shame.  Used to be the best oysters money could buy.


----------



## Batjack (Jun 17, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> Indian Pass ain't what it used to be.  A lot of times they don't even have any oysters and when they do, be weary.  They ain't the bayou ones Indian Pass is famous for.  Last time I was down, they were out and the owner was ordering bushels from anywhere he could find 'em from Panacea to Carabelle to SGI.  And if they're out, don't settle for a burger or a dog.  You won't be happy with it. Shame.  Used to be the best oysters money could buy.


Hate to hear that, guess it has been a longer time than I thought.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 17, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Hate to hear that, guess it has been a longer time than I thought.



Yep.  It's a shame for sure.  Those were literally the best oysters I've ever had in my life.  To drive 45 minutes for 'em, craving 'em, talkin about 'em, mouth just a waterin, and then get there and have to settle for shrimp.  Just dangit.


----------



## Batjack (Jun 17, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> Yep.  It's a shame for sure.  Those were literally the best oysters I've ever had in my life.  To drive 45 minutes for 'em, craving 'em, talkin about 'em, mouth just a waterin, and then get there and have to settle for shrimp.  Just dangit.


Yeah, and it's quite the trip from the Cape over to the Boss beside Rainbow Inn.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 17, 2020)

I wouldnt go to uptown, the origional has been rebuilt. And it is cool just to hangout and listen to kariokie. The stuffed shrimp are pretty dang good.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 17, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, and it's quite the trip from the Cape over to the Boss beside Rainbow Inn.



Yeah, Boss is about as good as it gets in Apalach now that Papa Joe's is gone.  Up The Creek ain't bad.  Heck, I like Paddy's on the island.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> Yeah, Boss is about as good as it gets in Apalach now that Papa Joe's is gone.  Up The Creek ain't bad.  Heck, I like Paddy's on the island.




Papa Joe`s was my favorite place in Apalachicola.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 17, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Papa Joe`s was my favorite place in Apalachicola.


Yes sir, ours too!
My daughter loved their garlic parm oysters!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Yes sir, ours too!
> My daughter loved their garlic parm oysters!




Mine was the fried platter. Along with a couple of dozen oysters on the half shell. Hole In The Wall wasn`t bad the last time we were down.

Actually, we`ve never had a bad experience at any restaurant in our adopted little town. And even though they be expensive, I like Apalach Outfitters too.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 17, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine was the fried platter. Along with a couple of dozen oysters on the half shell. Hole In The Wall wasn`t bad the last time we were down.
> 
> Actually, we`ve never had a bad experience at any restaurant in our adopted little town. And even though they be expensive, I like Apalach Outfitters too.



The owner of AO is super nice too.  All them deer on the walls came from Greenwood, MS right down the road from an old duck lease I was a part of.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> The owner of AO is super nice too.  All them deer on the walls came from Greenwood, MS right down the road from an old duck lease I was a part of.




Tom Morgan, yea, he`s a good fellow. I`ve got a couple of good friends down there myself, that are locals.


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jun 17, 2020)

Rabun said:


> We arrived late Monday and ventured out around ten Tuesday am. With a forecast of light winds we figured we could make the jaunt to our spot. Got within a mile and half and had to turnaround. Bay boat only has so much hull. The 5-10 knot winds predicted turned out to be every bit of 15-20 out of the East. I hate an East wind!  Today is more of the same so no offshore until tomorrow.  Hope to report something positive tomorrow. Stay safe!


The east wind was brutal over the weekend. We got beat up.


----------



## Redbeardless (Jun 17, 2020)

Grab some frozen cigar minnows and troll  the buoy line if you can't go out.  I haven't fished there in years, but used to dock in the canal at Mexico Beach and fish the bay when it was too rough outside.  I've caught some smoker kings fishing the buoy line and also, drift some pinfish along the bottom in the bay for some big bull redfish.  If nothing else, the sharks will keep you occupied.  Never fished anywhere with more blacktips and bull sharks.  Good luck!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 17, 2020)

Good luck Rabun and you're smart for being safe!!!
I hope you get some good weather and post pictures of fish again!!!


----------



## bany (Jun 18, 2020)

The last year or two, spring and fall (michael excepted) Indian Pass seemed to always have oysters. Mostly and still from anywhere but apalach. I think they tried to be true to local harvest but there wasn’t much of a harvest and the quality was poor. Some folks are working hard to get the little fellas on the right track again. I hope they get it done, there was no finer on the planet,IMHO.
Best of luck on the weather Rabun and be safe! Have fun down there, maybe you can play the East/west  game in the bay atleast.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 19, 2020)

Yesterday turned out flat calm. Launched out of eagle harbor caught a mess of pinfish and headed to the reefs. Had our ARS limit by 12:30 along with a few bonus lanes and mangroves.  Cut bait actually out produced live bait. The larger snapper were shy with the calm water but we still Managed to boat some decent fish.


----------



## Kdog (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice mess of fish you got there.  Surprised you are not already back out there.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 19, 2020)

On our way now?


----------



## Duff (Jun 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine was the fried platter. Along with a couple of dozen oysters on the half shell. Hole In The Wall wasn`t bad the last time we were down.
> 
> Actually, we`ve never had a bad experience at any restaurant in our adopted little town. And even though they be expensive, I like Apalach Outfitters too.




Hole in the Wall was very good the couple of times I've had it. Is Papa Joe's still open? Headed there in a couple of weeks


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 19, 2020)

Duff said:


> Hole in the Wall was very good the couple of times I've had it. Is Papa Joe's still open? Headed there in a couple of weeks



Papa Joe is no mo.  Burned if I recall.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2020)

Duff said:


> Hole in the Wall was very good the couple of times I've had it. Is Papa Joe's still open? Headed there in a couple of weeks




No. It never opened back up after Hurricane Michael.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 19, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> Papa Joe is no mo.  Burned if I recall.





Nicodemus said:


> No. It never opened back up after Hurricane Michael.


Sad.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> No. It never opened back up after Hurricane Michael.



Gotcha!  Not sure why I thought there was a fire involved.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 19, 2020)

Rabun said:


> Yesterday turned out flat calm. Launched out of eagle harbor caught a mess of pinfish and headed to the reefs. Had our ARS limit by 12:30 along with a few bonus lanes and mangroves.  Cut bait actually out produced live bait. The larger snapper were shy with the calm water but we still Managed to boat some decent fish. View attachment 1022565View attachment 1022566


Wow man so awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabun (Jun 20, 2020)

Loading up for our last trip today. Yesterday we launched out of Indian pass and went to some live bottom and struggled a bit to catch our limit. Seemed the sharks were only interested in our bigger fish. Managed 12 ARS 7 lanes a couple mangroves and a small mahi. Hooked netted and released a 32” cobia and watched a big tiger shark swim around us. Sorry no pics. One more day on the water


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## Rabun (Jun 20, 2020)

Did well today. 11 keeper ARS some nice mangroves and a few lanes. Caught/released a decent king small cobia.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 20, 2020)

Rabun said:


> Did well today. 11 keeper ARS some nice mangroves and a few lanes. Caught/released a decent king small cobia. View attachment 1022912


----------



## Rabun (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 21, 2020)

Where are the keys to your freezer?  Ha!


----------



## Rabun (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 21, 2020)

I think the snapper fishery is healthy again.  You have some hogs there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 21, 2020)

Hickory Nut said:


> I think the snapper fishery is healthy again.  You have some hogs there.


It’s always been healthy for the commercial fishery...

Well done Rabun!


----------



## Kdog (Jun 21, 2020)

Great day!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jun 21, 2020)

Great report Rabun! We spent a long weekend down in Panacea and struggled to find the snapper and grouper but did find a few. I just don’t have many spots down there and still trying to learn the waters.

We’re headed to The Cape in September for a week and really looking forward to it. Never stayed there before so should be a good time.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 21, 2020)

Fishing should be great in September.


----------



## rgreen1377 (Jun 21, 2020)

Heck yeah man! We messed em up this weekend too. Got a Goliath as well.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 23, 2020)

Very nice!  Had one messing with us as well. Could not get him off the bottom. Wish they would open a season on them so they could be thinned a bit. Nice job on the ARS!


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 23, 2020)

Launched at PSJ on Friday AM and it was glass smooth in the AM.  I have a carolina skiff so I need to be very mindful of the weather, winds and seas.  Ran 35mph for awhile and even pushed it up to the low 40's for awhile.  Very smooth.  
Friday afternoon and saturday were different stories.  
25 mph was all it was comfortable at.  Faster and pounding pounding and pounding.

I need an offshore boat. LOL   But it is sure nice to raise up the prop and go thru some 2 feet water with zero fear.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 24, 2020)

Man y'all are killing me with those hauls, I've got to get a bigger boat, doesn't look like I'm going to make it to the cape this year. I'm surprised to hear the praise for the boss oyster, I haven't ate there in at least 5 years and it was not great the last few times. I guess the bushel of oysters I got earlier this year will have to carry me through until I can make it back to Indian pass.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 24, 2020)

Agree... Seas were dead calm Thursday and Friday am. 30+mph to the spots made quick work of the travel part. I have a 24' bay boat so weather definitely comes into play. Have been chased from Mexico beach to Indian pass by a thunderstorm and had to turnaround several times after a 16 mile jaunt. I have learned to just stay put when the wind is out of the east. No fish is worth risking life and limb over that's for sure. Glad you were able to enjoy some time offshore in the skiff!


----------

